

Polytron shows off see-through smartphone design - jcr
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/19/transparent-phone

======
jcr
I don't know if the article is real, or if someone has been suckered
(including me). A while ago there was a fake rumor about a transparent iPhone
going around due to a spoof video.

[https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off...](https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off&suggon=2&newwindow=1&output=search&q=see%20through%20iphone)

The similar transparent spoof/concept video "iPhone 6" commercial is here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xXuSMFGnlk>

